# "How far will a .22LR kill?"



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Will _this_ end the "I'm to macho to carry a .22" arguments and attitudes?






*"A .22 will kill the crap out of you!"*:wink:


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

From the unbiased mouths of two men who have their choice of ANYTHING. "The ULTIMATE survival weapon" = .22lr.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I have killed deer at over 100yds with a 22 when I was in high school..


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

I like the "a .22 will kill you a lot farther then you can shoot it accurately" statement, no truer words have ever been spoken. I love the .22lr as much as the next guy and yes in a pinch it could be used on large game in an emergency situation or even in a defensive role if necessary but it would never be my first choice for either. Yes a .22 should be in everyone's arsenal but ideally I'd like to see some other firearms in there also. My biggest problem with the .22 in a defensive role is the reliability of ammunition. Rimfire cartridges are not known for being 100% reliable due to the priming method and I'd hate to see anyone end up dead due to badly primed round. Centerfires are much more reliable and let's face it, a 230gr JHP is going to incapacitate and attacker a whole lot sooner than any .22lr. Can the .22 be used sure it could and it may be the best choice for some shooters (especially if recoil management is an issue) but it is not the best choice for me in a defensive role or a medium-large game hunting scenario.

-Infidel


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have 22's but they would not be my go to weapon for defense.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

The theory of .22 ammo being less reliable is a good subject in itself. The powder and primer composition is the same as various centerfire rounds, but it's said the cause of the problem is that the crimp used on rimfire ammo isn't as tight as used on centerfire. In a very humid environment enough moisture could wick into the casing to cause a failure to ignite. 

LOTS of testing has been done to try to prove this can really happen on youtube, but they find it's a myth. The easy solution is to store your rimfire ammo & centerfire ammo as recommended in a cool dry place like an ammo can, or if your transporting it, in a ziploc bag to keep moisture out.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

My philosophy is simple. If you are going to kill it, kill it! I bring the biggest caliber I can carry to every party.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

This is really interesting to me, as I'm not very well versed in guns as a whole. It's cool to see what can be done, with a high level of skill. I don't really have enough ammo to practice with my guns yet.  I can't wait until I can find some .22 bullets.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

rickfromillinois said:


> Recently I came to possess some .22 ammo that belonged to my grandfather and was found in an old box in the basement of my grandmother, then passed on to my mother who kept the box in her basement. I took them out to fire and about 1 in 5 failed to fire. This sounds pretty bad but my grandfather died in 1959, so the ammo was at least 55 years old and the basements were so damp that the box actually had mold on it. If you can get 80% to fire after that length of time in the manner that they were stored, think how long they would last if you took measures to keep them reasonably dry? If nothing else I usually dump a cup of rice in the bottom of my ammo cans to help absorb moisture.


The rice is a really good idea! I've always noticed CCI covers at least their Mini-Mags, and Maxi-Mags in some kind of thin layer of wax. They use a better crimp than many other brands to.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Handy data! IF you can ever find the stuff in the store. 

Rimfire Ammunition Ballistics Table


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Prices are silly of course. I used to buy, from Cabellas, a plastic "ammo can" and 2100 rounds of federal for $79.99. I'd sometimes have to order 2 in order to get free shipping or it would be $15 shipping - oh darn. I heard they made this offer last week at about $99 and sold out in minutes or less than an hour - bummer. I actually really like those "plastic" ammo "can's" because they are quieter, bigger, and easier to carry then the metal one's. 2100 rounds would be enough to get me through a year of paper target killing as well as a few rattle snakes. The last two bundles I have of that I'm unwilling to break out right now.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

PrepConsultant said:


> I have killed deer at over 100yds with a 22 when I was in high school..


What were you poaching!?


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Pretty fair wound cavity there imo!


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

ever go rabbit hunting with a 12 gauge and high brass number 4 lead.

It is a big waste of a good rabbit.

If you are looking to harvest food you do not shoot a chip munk with a 10 gauge,

use your head and keep the bravado in step with reality,

surviving does not consist of an action movie set.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

CHRIST! I WANNA HUNT SQUIRREL IN TEXAS!!!


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

how the hell can a squirrel weigh twelve pounds?


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

ha that was funny! I liked it.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

13" of tumbling penetration fired from a pistol. Average human torso is 11" front to back.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

BigCheeseStick said:


> The theory of .22 ammo being less reliable is a good subject in itself. The powder and primer composition is the same as various centerfire rounds, but it's said the cause of the problem is that the crimp used on rimfire ammo isn't as tight as used on centerfire. In a very humid environment enough moisture could wick into the casing to cause a failure to ignite.
> 
> LOTS of testing has been done to try to prove this can really happen on youtube, but they find it's a myth. The easy solution is to store your rimfire ammo & centerfire ammo as recommended in a cool dry place like an ammo can, or if your transporting it, in a ziploc bag to keep moisture out.


I've heard this theory before but the theory I like better is that it's due to inconsistencies in case rim thickness thus allowing less priming compound in some cartridges. This would explain why Federal bulk ammo seems to have fewer misfires than say Remington bulk ammo. I really have no idea which one is the correct theory but the rim thickness issue seems more plausible to me. In either event there are certain brands of ammunition that are more reliable than others and if you plan on using a .22 for defense I would definitely spend some time finding the most reliable brand of ammo in your particular firearm. I would also spend some time practicing failure drills for when Murphy's law kicks in.

-Infidel


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> What were you poaching!?


When I was younger before I had permission to hunt quite a few ranches, I have done my share of poaching. That was over 20yrs ago. I have killed many a deer with 22lr,22 mag and 22 hornet with a gun and light...Never said I was a saint..lol


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

PrepConsultant said:


> When I was younger before I had permission to hunt quite a few ranches, I have done my share of poaching. That was over 20yrs ago. I have killed many a deer with 22lr,22 mag and 22 hornet with a gun and light...Never said I was a saint..lol


Yes sir. I can't lie, a crossbow is quiet. More police officers have been killed by .22 than any other caliber. The Israeli Massad use .22 almost exclusively, it is a very underestimated round. As they say with .25, it's like stabbing a person with an ice pick, the fact you can do it continually from across the room makes it a might bit better.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> Yes sir. I can't lie, a crossbow is quiet. More police officers have been killed by .22 than any other caliber. The Israeli Massad use .22 almost exclusively, it is a very underestimated round. As they say with .25, it's like stabbing a person with an ice pick, the fact you can do it continually from across the room makes it a might bit better.


The Massad uses a 22 and aims for the neck and face.. It doesn't get enough credit. I have a Ruger 10/22 with a bull barrel that I can shoot a dime and nickel at 100yds all day long.


----------



## Canis64 (Sep 30, 2013)

I think your rim thickness is true. I bought a brick at the gun show, took it more and measured it. Supose to be 0.04. I got 0.0375, 0.0380, 0.0385, 0.0390, 0.095 and0.040 all in the same package. So, I sepperated them and shoot the same thickness together.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

rickfromillinois said:


> Just pointing out something that I am sure that everyone is aware of. .22s and for that matter most handgun ammunition comes in different velocities. If it says on the box that it is for plinking or target shooting, you may not want to store it for future use in case SHTF situation. It may be cheaper, but you get what you pay for.


DING DING DING! My guess is the people chastising .22 as unreliable are the ones buying the cheapest crap bulk ammo they can get their hands on. Same people that piss n moan about all the other cheap Chinese stuff they buy failing and falling apart, then blame everybody but themselves for all their problems. :/

Last weekend I went plinking with my son in law & put exactly 300 rounds of Aguila Interceptors that have been sitting in an ammo can for five years through my gun. Not a _single_ ftf.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Nachtjager said:


> This is a bit silly, honestly. Yes, if you want to, you CAN kill somebody with a paper clip - it might take longer and require a bit more skill, but it can be done. If you're hunting rabbits, a .22 is fine or plinking at the range with a Ruger .22 pistol, that's great too. Beyond that, sorry, I just have absolutely no use for a bullet that small. ::redsnipe::


You _realllllly_ didn't watch _any_ of the videos did you?


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

the thread is how far .22lr can kill. Realistically Id say about 50 yards at most if your gun isnt set up in vise on a preestablished range with a scope that costs more than the gun or a 22 rifle that costs as much as a 30-06 unless your only talkin about hunting where your target holds still and lets you take a nice well aimed shot without shooting at you and even then 100 yards is barely a reality. Just my opinion and I am adding a Savage Mark II B series 22lr to my preps.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I have to tell you that the velocity you get from your gun has very little in common with what is printed on the box.
The Remington high velocity (40 grain) that is listed at over 1400 fps measured from my 22 rifle (a Remington 581) is only 1225 fps +/-30 fps.
When sighted to zero at 60 yards the bullet hits nearly 2" low at 80 yards and 1" high at 40 yards. This does not directly correspond to any of the seven ballistic programs that I use but it is what happens on paper targets actually shooting the rounds from a bench at the range. I can shoot to a ten round 1" group from the bench but standing and shooting unsupported that group grows to over 2". (about half in the 2" bull)

While I accept that the 22LR is capable of killing at extended range it will not be a quick death and is likely to take days or even weeks for the person shot to die. A person can do a lot of damage to you and your family while you wait for them to die from a 22 hit.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

BigCheeseStick said:


> DING DING DING! My guess is the people chastising .22 as unreliable are the ones buying the cheapest crap bulk ammo they can get their hands on. Same people that piss n moan about all the other cheap Chinese stuff they buy failing and falling apart, then blame everybody but themselves for all their problems. :/
> 
> Last weekend I went plinking with my son in law & put exactly 300 rounds of Aguila Interceptors that have been sitting in an ammo can for five years through my gun. Not a _single_ ftf.


As I said some brands are more reliable than others. As a backup gun I would accept a .22lr but would prefer a .22 Mag but as a main defensive gun? No I don't think so, I'm a big proponent of big heavy bullets this is the reason why I like the .45 ACP and .45 Colt. The biggest single reason I can think of for not using a .22 in a defensive situation is because unless the hits are perfect you are not shutting down a dedicated attacker quickly with a .22. A larger caliber bullet will give you a larger wound channel and produce more tissue damage thus leading to a system shut down faster than the .22. Again a .22 will work but I wouldn't want to bet mine or my family's lives on it.

-Infidel


----------

